# Worried please help



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All

We're due to move to Dubai in October and my son is due to start FS1 next September. 

I had heard schools fill up quickly and when I've been looking on websites it seems classes are taken until 2016/17. I'll be lucky if my 4 month old finds something! 

What do I do for my older son? Do I just call every possible school or ..? I'm worried we won't have something lined up for him when we move. 

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're not the first person nor will you be the last one to worry about finding school places for their children. School places, especially in the lower primary years, are very difficult to find. 

But have no fear. I have *never* heard of anyone who did not find a school at the end of the day. A lot of newcomers don't know where their children will be until a week or two before the school year begins as the waiting lists move substantially during the summer months except at the very desirable schools. People leave all the time, even at the last minute, so places do pop up. 

But you may very well have to settle for your third or fourth, or even, gasp, fifth choice. However, people move children around schools all the time so after the first year you can move the kids to a more satisfactory school. It's normal for kids to start out at one school and then move to a different school.

Here's a brief list of schools around the south end of Dubai:

Regents (Greens)
Dubai British School (Springs)
Emirates International School (Meadows)
GEMS Wellington (Sheikh Zayed opposite TECOM, near the Greens)
Gems International School Al Khail (brand new, near the Greens)* this may be your best chance of finding a place soon as it's a new school. 

Horizon School (near Safa Park, about 20 minutes from the Greens)
Regents (in Nad Al Sheba, about 20-30 minutes from the Greens). 
Jebel Ali Primary (20 minutes from the Greens towards Abu Dhabi. Very good school)
JESS (two campuses, Arabian Ranches and Jumeria, but you have a snowball's chance in h*ll of getting a place). 
King's Dubai (20 minutes from the Greens). Very popular and difficult to get a place
Dubai International Academy (5 minutes from the Greens)

Then there's Dubai English Speaking School (DESS) which is not close to the Greens but is still under half a hour's drive. It's very highly recommended and is slightly easier to find a place than JESS.
Jumeirah Primary School (15 minutes from the Greens). Another GEMS school. Popular with good reputation.

Your best option is to put your child on as many waiting lists as possible and wait for the summer meltdown when the waiting lists move and schools know what places are available. It really does help to be on the ground and visit the schools in person so when you come to Dubai go visit all the schools you have a spot on the waiting list and make it clear that you can pay the tuition tomorrow pronto. You'll find a place.



Rb3 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We're due to move to Dubai in October and my son is due to start FS1 next September.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Once again thanks so much Tally Ho. I really appreciate your advice. 
It just seems like all the places I look they're not even letting you put names down with even the waiting lists closed!


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

We are just back from a week of school assessments for our two who are 4 and 6. I contacted 16 schools and the only ones who were interested in us registering with them are the new ones due to open in September. There are 4 new schools opening near Al Barsha, Al Khail road, two GEMS, Foremarke and Victory Heights - I googled new schools in Dubai and it took me to the official KHDA page.

We applied for 3 out of the 4, UK curriculum only and had mixed results - I'm not allowed to name and shame as much as I'd love to but you can always PM me if you want my impressions!

I'd suggest setting aside some time to go round as many schools as you can - either now or when you move over and choose a few you feel happy with.


----------



## Mrsjk (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm currently searching for a plac.e for my 4 year old at the moment. Please could you PM me your thoughts and any tips


----------



## Richard1983 (May 31, 2013)

Check with your employer before you move some companys reserve/block book places at schools... Well in the case of my employer anyway.


----------

